# 2003 Toyota 4 Runner



## golf1967 (Jul 7, 2005)

We are looking into our first TT and really like the 25rss. We have been told by dealers that we can EASILY to this trailer. My tow capacity is listed in my manual as 6400. Is this camper too heavy. We only plan to tow locally and live in New England. I was so relieved to find this site since I am a bit suspicious of dealers trying to make a buck off us that I wonder if they'll just tell you what you want to hear. My truck was too expensive to ruin! I have the v6 with the tow package already installed. Is anyone towing with my vehicle? We're New at this and dont want to make the wrong choices. HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

golf1967 said:


> We are looking into our first TT and really like the 25rss. We have been told by dealers that we can EASILY to this trailer. My tow capacity is listed in my manual as 6400. Is this camper too heavy. We only plan to tow locally and live in New England. I was so relieved to find this site since I am a bit suspicious of dealers trying to make a buck off us that I wonder if they'll just tell you what you want to hear. My truck was too expensive to ruin! I have the v6 with the tow package already installed. Is anyone towing with my vehicle? We're New at this and dont want to make the wrong choices. HELP PLEASE!!
> [snapback]43389[/snapback]​


Welcome....

You are right in questioning the dealers. They will tell you that any vehicle can tow any trailer (then make you sign a hold-harmless form before you drive away). There are many factors to consider and great sources to find out. 
On the Outbackers FAQs you willl find towing tips. Things to look at:
4-Runner: GVWR, GCWR, Tow Capacity, Wheelbase, Front/Rear axle WR.
25 RSS: GVWR, length (actual not published).

This information will give you an acurate picture as to capabilities. I do not have a 4-Runner so wil refrain from making specific judgements.
Jared


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Honestly, the V6 would be the problem for me. The 25 RSS is heavier than the 26 RS that I own, and I have the 5.3 V8 with 4.10 gears. And I would not want to tow any more. With a V6 I would maybe tow the 21 RS...maybe.

Randy


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

More important than the raw horsepower issue is total stability of the rig- that 4 runner is probably a lot lighter than the trailer. Plus it's got a relatively high center of gravity, relatively soft suspension, and relatively short wheelbase. All of these factors are not good for overall stability.

Many dealers have never seen a TV that they didn't like. If it were me, I'd look at a nice popup or new tow vehicle. This may not be the answer you want to hear- and I'm not one of these people who thinks *everyone* needs a crew-cab dually, but you're asking about a pretty big trailer and a pretty little tow vehicle. Good hunting!

Kevin P.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm with most everyone else.

I'm running a 25RSS with a Suburban 5300 and the standard rear (forget what it is). Tow rating is 7000 lb.

I'm pulling mostly in Delaware and the eastern shore of VA (rather flat) with some trips into the south eastern part of PA. (Not much hills).

Anyway, although the TV isn't straining, I don't think I would want to go with anything lower as I definitely know the TT is behind me when I have it hooked up.

There are a couple of good sites that these guys have posted links to in other threads that will give you some good information on figuring your towing capabilities.

Iâ€™d try to find and post them for you but Iâ€™m rather new to this site also and I donâ€™t think you want to wait for me to find the info. And then figure out how to insert the link.

People on this site are pretty helpful and stay on top of these posts so I would wager that you will see someone post a link here in the near future.

Good luck
Bill


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome!

Try:

www.rvtowingtips.com

The calculators are wonderful!

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! The 4-runner is a pretty small rig and like Castle said, I would be real leary of even hooking it up to a 21RS. That being said, however, without having any knowledge of what the 4-runner's capabilities are -- it's just a hunch. Be careful of the posted weights for a trailer. We have found that they do vary quite a bit from reality -- mostly in the wrong direction. Also, the advertised towing capability of a rig is generally not the culprit. Many of us have found out the hard way that the vehicle weight rating is the capability most often busted. You need to look at all your weight ratings and leave yourself a reasonably wide safety margin for each rating.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Let me get this straight. They said you can EASILY tow a 25RSS with a 6 cylander 4 Runner?







To be kind, your suspicions are correct and they are at the very least ignorant and likely dishonest. Either way not good stewards of your family's safety. Run, don't walk.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

From what I looked at the Foreruner is rated at 5000 for towing with the 6 cyl. Different than your manual but.............

John


----------



## golf1967 (Jul 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> From what I looked at the Foreruner is rated at 5000 for towing with the 6 cyl. Different than your manual but.............
> 
> John
> [snapback]43614[/snapback]​


 Thanks for all these replies. I actually spent much time on the phone with Toyota directly, with local dealerships and then with the manufacturer themselves and they all confirm for me that my edition, which is the Sport Edition, is equipped to tow 6400 as my manual says. Of course, they claim they cannot control the accuracy of the info unless it comes from Toyota themselves, as in my book. But I assure you I questioned it to the enth degree. Not at all interested in maxing out my truck or the safety of my family. That is why I have found this site to be so helpful. You people are awesome and I truly appreciate all the feedback! No one had told me to be comfortable with the tow you shouldn't exceed 75% or so. Boy are our eyes open now. I'm so happy we found this site before we spent money that would have had to be followed by the purchase of a new TV! Not that that wont be the case anyway, but I surely would have wanted to know that going into it!!

YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!


----------



## golf1967 (Jul 7, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Let me get this straight. They said you can EASILY tow a 25RSS with a 6 cylander 4 Runner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may get a laugh out of this but they truthfully told us initially that we could tow the 28BH which is the floorplan we were interested in! Am I ever glad I didn't take their word! My family owned a Toyota dealership for 27 years built from the ground in the 60-70's! I know a few sales pitches!! I'm probably their worst customer!! Oh well.....


----------



## golf1967 (Jul 7, 2005)

vdub said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! The 4-runner is a pretty small rig and like Castle said, I would be real leary of even hooking it up to a 21RS. That being said, however, without having any knowledge of what the 4-runner's capabilities are -- it's just a hunch. Be careful of the posted weights for a trailer. We have found that they do vary quite a bit from reality -- mostly in the wrong direction. Also, the advertised towing capability of a rig is generally not the culprit. Many of us have found out the hard way that the vehicle weight rating is the capability most often busted. You need to look at all your weight ratings and leave yourself a reasonably wide safety margin for each rating.
> [snapback]43597[/snapback]​


My combined vehicle tow rating is 11,000 lbs. Is that average? My truck does have alot of beefed up suspension to tow and something where the fluid is shared to level out the load and some other crazy stuff. I guess I still have alot to learn for a girl about this whole situation! You guys are so helpful!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If I had done the type of homework you are doing, I would have saved myself a bundle of cash -- a big bundle!


----------



## golf1967 (Jul 7, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> More important than the raw horsepower issue is total stability of the rig- that 4 runner is probably a lot lighter than the trailer. Plus it's got a relatively high center of gravity, relatively soft suspension, and relatively short wheelbase. All of these factors are not good for overall stability.
> 
> Many dealers have never seen a TV that they didn't like. If it were me, I'd look at a nice popup or new tow vehicle. This may not be the answer you want to hear- and I'm not one of these people who thinks *everyone* needs a crew-cab dually, but you're asking about a pretty big trailer and a pretty little tow vehicle. Good hunting!
> 
> ...


How do you feel your Sequoia handles the tow?? We have actually considered upgrading to one (I'm a dedicated Toyota girl) but I didn't want to sacrafice the mileage everyday to tow once in awhile, but I am interested to know what your capacities are and how you like your truck? My husband really likes the new Nissan Titan but again we want to be sure it's the right purchase. These things aren't cheap anymore!!


----------



## ddavidson (Jun 12, 2005)

We have just purchased a 21RS and we have a 2004 4.6l V8 explorer with tow package, with a tow rating of 7000 lbs and a gross combined rating of 11,700. For details, you can read my post in this forum, but to summarize:

- we installed the prodigy controller and Reese HP sway control.
- the setup is legal. All weights come in under the ratings.
- the setup is MINIMALLY acceptable. Power is more of an issue than stability.
- there is a new TV in our future.

I certainly wouldn't tow the 23' with the explorer. I don't know how the Toyota compares, but I think with the smaller engine it would be a strain. If you are out of warranty, I would be worried about transmission failure.

Just my 0.02.

D'Arcy


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Golf1967 Posted Yesterday, 10:25 PM

My husband really likes the new Nissan Titan but again we want to be sure it's the right purchase. These things aren't cheap anymore!!
[snapback]43736[/snapback]​
When we purchased our 21RS we needed a new TV. Decided on the Titan after driving everything else. The ride, and interior comfort were what won us over. We've had it about 6 mo. and nothing bad to say. The Titan tow is 9400, but as others have said its the Gross weight which will often get you. Ours gets about 9-10 towing, 12-14 arround town and 17+ on the highway. Hope this helps.

Dreamtimers


----------



## golf1967 (Jul 7, 2005)

ddavidson said:


> We have just purchased a 21RS and we have a 2004 4.6l V8 explorer with tow package, with a tow rating of 7000 lbs and a gross combined rating of 11,700. For details, you can read my post in this forum, but to summarize:
> 
> - we installed the prodigy controller and Reese HP sway control.
> - the setup is legal. All weights come in under the ratings.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I think we will probably go with the 21 too, My Toyota has a combined rating of 11,000. 4.0L dohC V6 VVT-I (WHATEVER that means!!). I HOPE we would be o/k with the 21. I have no interest in a pop-up. We too may purchase new tv. Problem is that I can't find anything I like better than mine now. (Excluding my tow capacities). I appreciate your help!


----------

